# Gardz before and/or after drywall repair?



## four2knapp (Jun 19, 2011)

HO removed wallpaper and paste. In her process, she created multiple smaller gouges...so spot priming would be endless. I plan on using Gardz before painting. My question is....do you think I can repair the drywall and then gardz? Or should I gardz, repair then either gardz again or prime before painting.


----------



## STAR (Nov 26, 2010)

Seal first, repair and then seal again for professional results!


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

four2knapp said:


> HO removed wallpaper and paste. In her process, she created multiple smaller gouges...so spot priming would be endless. I plan on using Gardz before painting. My question is....do you think I can repair the drywall and then gardz? Or should I gardz, repair then either gardz again or prime before painting.


 If homeowner did the stripping and cleaning I would Gardz first to seal in any traces of remaining paste and skim where needed,which by experience is usually the entire suface and seal over skim.


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

Yup- sandwich the repairs!


----------



## four2knapp (Jun 19, 2011)

Thank you for the timely responses. How quick after theGardz would you start skimming? Do I have to wait the full 4 hours?

Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

Gardz dries very fast. put a fan on it and easily within an hour.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

as stated, Gardz first - the whole wall.

Gardz purpose (FYI) is to lock down (and seal) the fibers of the cardboard facing so that you can better skim coat over it. If possible without shredding the cardboard facing, see if you can sand some if the loose shreds of cardboard after the first coat of Gardz to prevent those shreds from poking through your skim.

After applying and sanding your patches, coat the patches with Gardz - sometimes two coats of Gardz is optimal on raw mud to fully seal.

Use the fan, as noted. Gardz will dry very fast on the raw sheet rock and mud, longer when applied to a sealed surface. 

It would be better to make sure the Gardz is dried before applying anything on top than to take a chance it is not dry by rushing. Drying time will depend on many factors (heat, humidity, porosity of surface, etc) so it's tough to say how long is long enough.


----------



## modernfinish (Mar 20, 2013)

daArch said:


> as stated, Gardz first - the whole wall.
> 
> Gardz purpose (FYI) is to lock down (and seal) the fibers of the cardboard facing so that you can better skim coat over it. If possible without shredding the cardboard facing, see if you can sand some if the loose shreds of cardboard after the first coat of Gardz to prevent those shreds from poking through your skim.
> 
> ...


This is exactly how gardz is intended to be used.


----------

